# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  T34 Tank Song Video

## Dave T

Can anyone help with the name of the artist and lyrics of this song please? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGmOrsmljY8 
I think there is a different song  by Lyube -
N. Rastorguev - T-34     If so, I'd like the words to that too.

----------


## Lampada

Посвящение танку Т-34"
Михаил Калинкин 
…Это мыслей сверкающих высь
О победе в любой войне,
И металлом одетый смысл,
Что на свете мы всех сильней. 
Это правила, где лежит
Гениальная простота,
И конструктора главного жизнь,
Перешедшая в этот танк. 
Это холод гулких цехов,
И под небом открытым станки,
Дети с бабами у станков,
На войне давно мужики. 
И бумага последних рублей,
Припасённых на чёрный день,
И колец обручальных блеск,
Снятых тысячами людей. 
И в наушниках "Заводи !"
И прорвать оборону - приказ,
Ну, родимый, не подведи,
И до самого пола - газ ! 
И болванки в башню удар,
И застывший радиста взгляд,
И фанерная в поле звезда,
И сто грамм за погибших ребят. 
И проломленные бока
Всех немецких зверей стальных,
И Москва в золотых огнях,
Под победным небом страны. 
Это щит наш и это меч,
Это наша прямая речь,
Средство выжить народам моим
В этом бешеном мире. 
Это скорость и мощь огня,
Это люди сильней чем броня,
Это слава моей страны - 
Т - 34 ! 
Это ржи золотой посев
На холмах боевых полей,
Это памятник у шоссе,
С одинокой гвоздикой в стволе. 
Это путь, идущих вперёд,
Молодых и сильных машин,
Что начало своё берёт
Из твоей российской души
__________________

----------


## Dave T

Wow, thanks Lampada.  Identifying Mikhail Kalinkin led me to a site to discover he has written at least 2 other tank songs - maybe has a whole aqlbum of them.  I have crude translations of this one, "Swamp Tank", and "After Prokarovka" now.
I also have the Lyube song on audio but still no lyrics.

----------


## Dave T

http://tinyurl.com/25s8jz
Thanks Babelfish but I fear you don't do Mikhail justice!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bards.ru/1ram/a_Ancharov/vperedi_kolonn.ram  
Баллада о танке Т-34, который стоит в чужом городе на высоком красивом постаменте  
Впереди колонн 
Я летел в боях, 
Я сам нащупывал цель. 
Я - железный слон, 
И ярость моя 
Глядит в смотровую щель.  
Я шёл, как гром, 
Как перст судьбы, 
Я шёл, поднимая прах; 
И автострады 
Кровавый бинт 
Наматывался на трак.  
Я пробил тюрьму 
И вышел в штаб, 
Безлюдный, как новый гроб. 
Я шёл по минам, 
Как по вшам. 
Мне дзоты ударили в лоб.  
Я давил эти панцири 
Черепах, 
Пробиваясь в глубь норы; 
И дзоты трещали, 
Как черепа, 
И лопались как нарыв.  
Обезумевший слон, 
Я давил хрусталь, 
Я сейфы сбивал с копыт. 
Я слышал, как 
Телефоны хрустят, 
Размалываясь в пыль.  
И вот среди раздолбанных кирпичей, 
среди разгромленного барахла 
я увидел куклу. 
Она лежала, раскинув ручки, 
в розовом платье, в розовых лентах, - 
символ чужой любви, чужой семьи... 
Она была совсем рядом.  
Зарево вспыхнуло, 
Колпак летит, 
Масло, как мозг, кипит, 
Но я на куклу 
Не смог наступить,
И потому убит...  
И занял я тихий 
Свой престол 
В весеннем шелесте трав. 
Я застыл над городом, 
Как Христос, 
Смертию смерть поправ.  
И я застыл, 
Как застывший бой. 
Кровенеют мои бока... 
Теперь ты узнал меня? 
Я ж - любовь, 
Застывшая на века.  
1965

----------


## Dave T

Thanks again Lampada.  Clearly the T34 has no equal for being commemorated in song.  I understand that it played a crucial role in the Great Patriotic War but I know of no other military hardware that has had this treatment.  I suppose the Spitfire aircraft has similar prominence and credit for its role in WW2 Britain but I can't think of any song devoted to it.  Maybe it is a Russian thing for bards to write about such subjects?
As for the Lyube song, the track  was on a compilation CD called Stirka 5. It doesn't seem to appear anywhere on their website.  It sounded OK to me but perhaps they want to forget about it!

----------


## sefbarisovich

here's my attempt at an americanized translation. Its not exactly literal, but it  gets the lyrics point across while keeping the song's approximate rhythm, and trying to adjust for the grammatical differences. 
Its the most brilliant of things
for victory in any war
and the proof, clad in steel
that we're the strongest of all the world 
It's the design
of genius simplicity
into which the chief designer
poured his very life 
Its the cold of the hammering workshops
and the lathes under the open sky
the children with their tools at the machines
the men long ago to war 
And the paper of the last dollars
saved for a black day
and the shine of wedding rings
sacrificed in the thousands 
Over the headphone: "Lets go!"
and the order to close for attack
well my love, don't disappoint
and the gas pedal hits the floor! 
And our round hitting their turret
and the smoke blocking our radioman's view
one hundred grams of lead
sent in the name of our dead children 
The crushed sides
of the german's steel beasts
bathes moscow in golden light
under the sky of our glorious land 
Its our shield, and our sword
its our people's mighty voice
its our country's way of life
in this violent world 
Its the speed and the power
its the people stronger than any armor
its the glory of our land
its the T- thirty four 
[[time has passed]] 
Its the growing golden rye
that spreads on the battlefield's hills
its the monument by the highway
with a lone flower in its barrel 
Its the trail it blazed, by which pass
new and powerful machines
which were begun in its example
which came from your Russian soul

----------


## Comedy_Watcher

Here is another song that I found on youtube about World War II:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u8VvyqhJEU   *Сибирякам* 
Стихи и музыка Александра Харчикова 
Ты помнишь, Россия, холодную зиму, 
Политые русской кровью сугробы,
Москву фронтовую и немцев лавину, 
И нашу стальную пехоту.
Ты помнишь, Россия, как Гитлера танки, 
Пробив оборону, на город катили,
Как наши солдаты сибирской закалки 
Дорогу врагу перекрыли? 
Сибиряки, сибиряки...
С просторов русских из самой дали
В один кулак большевики 
Вас под Москвою собирали. 
...Вот полк добровольцев шагнул в самолёты. 
Но без парашютов, взяв только гранаты,
С заданием: "В бреющем быстром полёте 
Обрушиться сверху на гадов!"
Там не было трусов, там не по указу 
Рождались герои, держались как братья;
Двенадцать из ста разбивались там сразу, 
И все мнились Божьею ратью! 
Сибиряки, сибиряки...
Вам доверял товарищ Сталин,
Вы не одну Москву спасли - 
Вы нашу Родину спасали! 
Мистический ужас фашистов заставил 
От этой картины нутром содрогнуться,
Вся викингов доблесть, весь пыл самураев, 
Всё меркло пред доблестью русской!
Летели гранаты и танки горели, 
И роты сибирские насмерть стояли,
На русской равнине, на снежной постели 
Бойцы-молодцы умирали. 
Погибшие сибиряки...
Вас - люди русские, простые,
Страны надёжные сынки
Так не хватает сейчас России... 
Как наяву сибиряки...
Сквозь слёзы вижу я, ребята,
Идут сибирские полки... Идут, идут...
На фронт с ноябрьского парада. 
Как наяву... сибиряки...
Сквозь слёзы вижу я, ребята,
Уходят русские... полки... вперёд, вперёд - 
На фронт с ноябрьского парада...

----------

